# What codec should I use so that all computers can play my video?



## wolf_3d (Mar 7, 2005)

dear forum, I'm using adobe premiere pro 2.0 to export a video to make it available for people to download and watch, the video is basically my show reel and it's 1 minute and 10 seconds long.

My question is which codec should I use in exporting to make sure it will play smoothly on the largest number of computers?

I have tried avi which had a good quality but the size was too larg 240MB.

Many thanks in advance.
Hasan.


----------



## shezza_4tnt (Sep 25, 2007)

hey i think thes well hellp you 

Morgan
M-JPEG2000
codec V2










(((from here )))​


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use DivX and XviD most commonly. Using those pretty much ensures OS independent and cross-platform compatibility.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Indeo video 5.10 as far as I know is on every PC. The compression is reasonable. DivX and XviD are probably the two better options and are readily available. Or maybe create 2 with different file extensions, eg. mpg and avi, so that they will have an option on which one to choose from. Or render the demo reel out to 720x486 (30fps for NTSC) and convert the avi to a DVD disc. That way it will play in any DVD player.

This link might be helpful
http://www.pixar.com/companyinfo/jobs/howto.html

Thanks to freddyhard for the info.


----------



## wolf_3d (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody, the pixar link was particularly helpful.
I'm basically interested in a reel to go on a website so I've done an mpg one. (still didn't build a website) but I've uploaded it on Youtube. here is the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VReDf0DnC8

Do check it out and let me know what you think.
thanks again.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

that clip looks good, but unfortunately i cannot make any comments. i don't have the experience on C++ and i have limited animation abilities.


----------

